# Anyone familair with the Kubota R400 or R420 loader?



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I have been eyeballing these loaders for a bit, and I am getting very interested in buying one.

Mostly as a replacement to a large skidsteer. They seem small enough to be useful on most job sites, but large enough and with enough lift capacity to be useful for larger work, but still easily trailered with a 1 ton.

My idea (and correct me if I'm mistaken here) is that they will be far safer for solo work than a skidsteer, I often find myself crawling out under a lifted bucket when loading equipment on the truck (stupid I know). And operator comfort looks to be pretty high, as well as visibility.

Seems like a good compromise in exchange for the larger foot print, plus the larger lifting capacity would make it slightly more useful for paver jobs or times when a pallet of material is over 3000 lbs.


----------

